

Apple Isn’t Even Bothering To Lie Anymore - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/06/apple-isnt-even-bothering-to-lie-anymore/

======
DanielStraight
Here's the problem. The author says:

"But unless someone actually forces Apple to play by the rules, why should
they?"

What rules? It's their damn phone. They can do whatever they please with it...
and it really is true, if you don't like it, you don't have to use it. When
you're selling a product, you get to make the rules (to the extent that they
aren't illegal or dangerous). What are these "rules" that he says Apple is not
following? Whose rules are they? His?

